# Cockapoo or sproodle?



## Me_and_Horses (12 September 2020)

So my family are thinking about getting a dog and we don't know whether to get a cockapoo or a sproodle. We are looking for a low shedding dog (I know that both breeds can shed, but is it possible to tell when they are a puppy if they will shed or not?). It will be our first dog as a family, but both my parents had dogs growing up (a border collie, a border terrier, and a samoyd) so have had a bit of experience with dogs. I walk some dogs in my neighbourhood so I have also had some experience with dogs (from barely trained puppies to perfectly behaved older dogs), although I am definitely far from an expert. We live in a fairly big house with a big garden in the countryside, and can give the dog 2-3 walks and lots of playing sessions a day. We will be away for 6 hours maximum a day but we will get a dog walker so the dog isn't alone for all that time. We can dedicate a moderate amount of time to training since we enjoy training them, but don't have crazy amounts of time to fit it all in. The main reason we want a dog is for a companion and to keep us active, but it would also be nice to have a dog who is happy to sit and be petted. Sorry for the long explanation, but I hope that now you have enough information to recommend which breed we should get. It would also be helpful if there are any other breeds you would recommend. Thank you!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 September 2020)

I wouldn't have either tbh!  There are a couple of Cockerpoos locally and they are both peculiar dogs.  One seems to be nervous wreck with no confidence around other dogs, despite having been taken out and about as a pup and having a regular canine visitor.  The other is just badly trained , so difficult to know what is temperament and what is the owner's lack of effort.  Why do you particularly want a x-breed? 
My aunt and uncle had a series of poodles, after breeding Scotties for years, the poodles were all very intelligent, trainable and didn't shed much.  If I were looking for a small, non-shedding dog, I would go for a poodle.


----------



## Meredith (12 September 2020)

Every cockerpoo or sproodle I have known has been extremely excitable and in need of a huge amount of exercise. I am not sure they are the best choice for a first dog.


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 September 2020)

why get a poodle cross, if you want no shedding, get a poodle, they come in all sizes, are bright and intelligent and dont shed.  these crosses are advertised as non shedding but it is a chance you will take.  also the poodle crosses are very expensive, more than a pure bred on the whole..  or what about a schnauzer, can be small or large and nice dogs generally...if you are going to get a puppy someone should be around a lot of the time to get housetraining sorted and to get them used to being left for a short amount of time and gradually increase.  its not fair for a puppy to be left for 6 hours with just a visit from a dog walker IMO


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 September 2020)

on reading the other posts i had forgotten the behaviour of most of the poodle crosses in my area.  they need lots of exercise and can be quite nervy,  there are only a couple in my area which are allowed off lead, the rest are dog aggressive or scared or they wont let them off as they wouldnt come back.....wouldnt be my choice..


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (12 September 2020)

Meredith said:



			Every cockerpoo or sproodle I have known has been extremely excitable and in need of a huge amount of exercise. I am not sure they are the best choice for a first dog.
		
Click to expand...

 Agree with this! 
I have a cockapoo. I find it completely mad that they are marketed as a first time family dog. Don’t get me wrong, ours is a perfect family dog, but not for every family. She has a 5km walk every day during the week, sometimes more and then at least 10km a day at the weekend. All off lead. Along with lots of mental stimulation and training.

Ours doesn’t really shed and is very intelligent. She’s not that needy but we’ve made an effort to make her happy in her own company. She’s also good with dogs and has good recall. None of this is by accident but with lots of training!

also with any poodle cross for the love of god do not pay more for a particular colour. My pup started out as black with red and white. All the black has now gone bar her ears. Most poodles have a fading gene which gets passed down.  Also be aware of puppy farms.

she is the most loving little thing and is perfect for us. But I can’t imagine trying to wear her out along with small children!


----------



## Annette4 (12 September 2020)

I wouldn't touch any doodle. I only know one sane one and it does MILES daily along with other enrichment and agility. I've not met one which wasn't nuts and/or nasty.

There are plenty of breeds which don't shed which would be more suitable for a family imo.


----------



## oldie48 (12 September 2020)

I've met several cockerpoos and spoodles that were quite sensible and good with other dogs, perhaps I've been lucky, however, I'd also go for a poodle as long as you avoid those that are rather nervous and sensitive as some lines are. However, my neighbour and my niece both have Cavapoos and although I am not a fan of KC Cavaliers I have totally fallen for both of these bitches. Both families are new to dog ownership, have young children and fairly busy lives, the cavapoos seem to fit in beautifully and both get on with other dogs and are just great with the children. I must like them as I've offered to have my neighbours bitch if they are away!


----------



## {97702} (12 September 2020)

Very sorry but I wouldn’t touch a cavapoo with a barge pole - people who produce cross breeds like those for the mass market are very unlikely to use cavaliers that have been properly health tested, and the likelihood of genetic diseases being passed on is far higher than it would be for a responsibly bred cavalier from health tested parents 

sorry to be the voice of negativity


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (12 September 2020)

Levrier said:



			Very sorry but I wouldn’t touch a cavapoo with a barge pole - people who produce cross breeds like those for the mass market are very unlikely to use cavaliers that have been properly health tested, and the likelihood of genetic diseases being passed on is far higher than it would be for a responsibly bred cavalier from health tested parents

sorry to be the voice of negativity
		
Click to expand...

Very valid points which I think most first time family dog owners fall victim to! I think research is the answer. Research into the breed and common issues and research into breeders. We made sure to ask lots of questions about the parents and any health checks they had.


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 September 2020)

I've met a lot of very very sweet and trainable cockerpoos/oodles/etc  but none of them have been particularly calm or low maintenance...  poodles and spaniels are active working breeds that needs input... a cross will not miraculously be an easy going family dog.  I think toy breeds get hugely overlooked in favour of the poodle crosses and it's a shame because the very purpose of the toy breeds is to be exactly that ideal companion dog that everyone with a busy life is after!


----------



## {97702} (12 September 2020)

I have to agree PF - a cavalier is an absolutely perfect family dog - but I would say that, wouldn’t I 🙄😂


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (12 September 2020)

Also with mixes there is no knowing what size you will end up with! Ours is show cocker and toy poodle. She’s 13kg and the size of a cocker. One of her litter mates is about the size of our Mabel’s head 😂

also forgot to mention earlier that keeping on top of brushing is a full time job in itself. They will need clipping every 12 weeks at the very longest and ours gets a brush out during winter every 6 when we keep her longer. She then gets a comb through every day.  But if the OP has had Samoyeds I’m sure they’re used to that! I spent my childhood brushing my grandmothers samoyeds. 

cockapoo worked for us because I love cockers but my OH is quite anal about mess and moulting so the bit of poodle thrown in seemed like a good idea. I didn’t tell him the no moulting wasn’t 100% 😉 so we got the best of both worlds. For us it’s just a bonus that she is the cutest dog in the world.


----------



## oldie48 (12 September 2020)

Levrier said:



			Very sorry but I wouldn’t touch a cavapoo with a barge pole - people who produce cross breeds like those for the mass market are very unlikely to use cavaliers that have been properly health tested, and the likelihood of genetic diseases being passed on is far higher than it would be for a responsibly bred cavalier from health tested parents

sorry to be the voice of negativity
		
Click to expand...

No, I think you make a good point but I think the market for cavapoos is such that reputable breeders do breed for the market and potential buyers, even first time buyers, do their homework when they are paying really rather a lot for a pup. I know my neighbours did. My niece took on a puppy that had been put back together by the Supervet following a really horrendous accident, so didn't choose her but she is a really delightful dog, just hope that after her difficult start in life whe doesn't have too many other problems!


----------



## misst (12 September 2020)

The cockerpoos round here are all very needy. They were all also very expensive. More than a KC or health checked poodle or cocker. Ditto springer crosses.  I am another who would not touch one. They need a lot of grooming too very regularly which is another cost. There are some lovely bichons around and I think they are a bit quieter than poodles and I think they don't shed and are cuter than cockerpoos - but check that I could be wrong!. They seem friendly and good with other dogs. I love a terrier but they are a bit full on for some people. 
No dog is low maintainance or trouble free. Check the parents, check the specific tests needed for the breeds. You may have to travel or wait for an appropriate dog.
Enjoy doing your research and enjoy your dog when you get one.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 September 2020)

It bemuses me that anyone wants to buy a mongrel and pay 2k plus for it.

The dogs are not doodle poos they are mongrels  and the prices eye watering.  I know I sound bitter and twisted but my job is to regulate and legislate dog breeders and I spend hours dealing the fall out of the endless mongrel puppies sold to well meaning purchasers who buy them in laybys and motorway services stations.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (12 September 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			It bemuses me that anyone wants to buy a mongrel and pay 2k plus for it.

The dogs are not doodle poos they are mongrels  and the prices eye watering.  I know I sound bitter and twisted but my job is to regulate and legislate dog breeders and I spend hours dealing the fall out of the endless mongrel puppies sold to well meaning purchasers who buy them in laybys and motorway services stations.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know if this is within your job description but there is a big campaign against a cockapoo/cavapoo breeder (puppy farm). Someone has collected data from owners and in 2019 they had something like 250 litters! If it’s something you deal with could I PM you the breeders name? No worries if it’s not!


----------



## Steerpike (12 September 2020)

Just buy a pure poodle, they don't shed, very intelligent and easy to train and in normal times are half the price of the mongrols called cockerpoos ect. Our poodle is great, slightly over size for a miniature but he was the only one in the litter, he's not really interested in other people, only the people in his "pack" brilliant recall, never goes far from us happy with long walks or a couple of shorter walks, is good to leave on his own and is good with other dogs but you do have to think of the cost of having them groomed, we get ours done every 12 weeks maximum which in our area is around £50 a go.


----------



## scats (12 September 2020)

I’m a dog groomer so I spend 6 days a week with a variety of breeds and a lot of cockerpoos.  Think I currently have about 20 on my books.
Generally, I actually really like them, I find some can be prone to needy behaviour but I find them easier (on the grooming table, at least) than the majority of cockers.
I also have 4 regular Sproodles, again, lovely dogs but can be very lively.
I’m a big fan of poodle crosses, but then again I really like poodles.


----------



## {97702} (12 September 2020)

I’ve got a JRT puppy.  He is ace.  No problems whatsoever. No shedding.  Just sayin’ 😂😂


----------



## misst (12 September 2020)

Oh Lev I'll swap. Mine sheds for england  - she is rough coated. I had a smoothie like Colin and she shed for england too my JRT x Yorkie(I think) doesn't shed at all - all very random.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (12 September 2020)

What about a Bichon Frise?  They don't shed and are lovely quiet little dogs usually.


----------



## {97702} (12 September 2020)

misst said:



			Oh Lev I'll swap. Mine sheds for england  - she is rough coated. I had a smoothie like Colin and she shed for england too my JRT x Yorkie(I think) doesn't shed at all - all very random.
		
Click to expand...

oh I always wanted a rough coated JRT, they are THE most gorgeous looking dogs!!!! I’m friends on FB with an ex-HHOer who has a rough JRT called Daisy, I will not ask or admit how old Daisy is now because she is delightful and I love her!

I have to say that George moults constantly even though he is supposedly smooth coated 🙄 I think Colin hasn’t learned to do it yet at only 12 weeks old 😂


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 September 2020)

Levrier said:



			I’ve got a JRT puppy.  He is ace.  No problems whatsoever. No shedding.  Just sayin’ 😂😂
		
Click to expand...


Just wait until he's a bit older!  We found that JRT hairs are very spikey - especially when they get in your underwear


----------



## [139672] (12 September 2020)

A high percentage of poodle crosses still moult, that’s why I bought a toy poodle (he’s bigger than a toy actually 14inches. I thoroughly recommend poodles. Teddy is great fun, so easy to train. He was my first dog and I’d never have another breed. However, their coats take a lot of work and expensive. I trim and clip him myself and I bath him every week, blow dry him and brush him throughly, never leave them or Cockapoos to dry naturally it leaves their coat badly tangled. In the summer I clip him short every 2-3 weeks and at about £30 a time doing it myself saves me a lot of money. If you are getting a first dog do factor in the expense of puppy training and continuing that training for a while. I give Teddy a Cockapoo type trim and people often say is he a Cockapoo and I always answer no he’s a Poopoo! I’ve also had owners of Cockapoos ask me about him. When I say he’s a poodle they say oh he’s so gorgeous and I think so why didn’t you buy a poodle 🙄. Such a shame they are crossed with everything as they are wonderful dogs.  Another thing to bear in mind is that most poodles have a fading gene so Cockapoos May be affected by this too. I’ve seen quite a few red Cockapoos end up the colour of a Teddy. Breeders sometimes charge a fortune for the popular fox red/red and they can often fade to apricot. Go Poodles!! 😀🐩


----------



## {97702} (12 September 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Just wait until he's a bit older!  We found that JRT hairs are very spikey - especially when they get in your underwear

Click to expand...

oh I can’t wait - the worst dog I ever had was my rough coated lurcher, his hairs were horrible and sneaked under your skin in a really peculiar way. And they really hurt!!!! I almost got used to it after a couple of years, but having to sit with tweezers pulling dog hairs out from where they had invaded your skin very definitely counted as ‘weird’ for me 😱😱


----------



## oldie48 (12 September 2020)

Levrier said:



			I’ve got a JRT puppy.  He is ace.  No problems whatsoever. No shedding.  Just sayin’ 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I like JRTs but let's be honest, they are not always very nice and can be extremely yappy. I know, I've got 4 living near me and they all have issues of one sort or another!


----------



## {97702} (12 September 2020)

oldie48 said:



			I like JRTs but let's be honest, they are not always very nice and can be extremely yappy. I know, I've got 4 living near me and they all have issues of one sort or another!
		
Click to expand...

Colin does not yap.  Colin is never going to learn to yap.  Over My Dead Body in fact.....

I’ve got George who nobody told not to yap for 11 years before he came to me - my chance of success?  Limited!!!

My chance of success with Colin? 100 bloody percent, I’m not living with another George 😂


----------



## SusieT (12 September 2020)

If you want a calm low shedding companion try something like a cairn, norfolk terrier, shih tzu or similar cross from your local rescue - the 'oodle' crosses tend to be very high eneergy as they are crosses of high energy breeds.


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 September 2020)

Oh cairn terriers are beautiful little dogs.  I babysat a cairn pup for a week for someone having an emergency once. Had to take her into work. She pretty much sat on a chair in the tea room all day and chatted to anyone on their break. She was supposed to be in her crate but she charmed all my colleagues into getting her out for some cuddles.  Gorgeous little critter.  Very clever too.  And a very calm puppy.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 September 2020)

I like Border terriers and would have one if I didn’t work full time.  My ex bred working borders and Jacks. all of them had lovely outlooks.

The borders didn’t shed, the jacks were fur balls.


----------



## scats (12 September 2020)

I groomed a Cesky terrier last week.  Gorgeous dog! Possibly my favourite terrier.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 September 2020)

All the cockapoos I see at the groomers at the yard have undershot jaws. I reckon there’s a local back yard breeder making a very good living from selling puppies with poor conformation and zero health tests on the parents. 

For a non shedding breed, I’d google and then pick. There are still too many back yard breeders cashing in on poodle crosses. If you’re set on it, find the cockapoo group that health tests.


----------



## DressageCob (12 September 2020)

I’m not a cockerpoo or poodle cross fan at all. I do not get the hype. Poodles are a nice breed, trainable nature, intelligent etc. They do not need to be diluted. 
Cocker spaniels and springer spaniels are also nice breeds and you know what you’re getting. You don’t have to play DNA bingo.

A nice terrier could fit the bill, like a Norfolk or Norwich. I used to have a Lakeland, but although he was lovely I wouldn’t recommend them as a first time dog. 
I’m partial to a soft coated wheaten too. 

If you do go down the poodle mix route, please do a lot of research into the breeders. So many are puppy farms or a Disney version of a puppy farm (like that awful place that had some dogs stolen a little while back). Or you have the people who “have a nice bitch so thought they’d have a litter”. Or really they see their dog as a walking uterus which secretes money.  No health testing, no regulation, no accountability. So many bad breeders out there. And given how easy it is to breed cross breeds (no pesky KC getting involved, no need to register, no health testing) and how much they sell the pups for it just attracts the wrong sort of people.


----------



## Amymay (12 September 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			What about a Bichon Frise?  They don't shed and are lovely quiet little dogs usually.
		
Click to expand...





They’re perfect 💕


----------



## misst (13 September 2020)

Amymay said:



View attachment 54967


They’re perfect 💕
		
Click to expand...

Hello Daisy - looking good


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (13 September 2020)

trying very very hard to not take any dislike of cockapoos personally and fly off the handle in outrage 😂 

(I joke I completely get it)


----------



## Steerpike (13 September 2020)

This is my lad, we 'rescued' our girl who is supposed to be a powder puff x poodle, she doesn't moult either


----------



## JennBags (13 September 2020)

LR said:



			A high percentage of poodle crosses still moult, that’s why I bought a toy poodle (he’s bigger than a toy actually 14inches. I thoroughly recommend poodles. Teddy is great fun, so easy to train. He was my first dog and I’d never have another breed. However, their coats take a lot of work and expensive. I trim and clip him myself and I bath him every week, blow dry him and brush him throughly, never leave them or Cockapoos to dry naturally it leaves their coat badly tangled. In the summer I clip him short every 2-3 weeks and at about £30 a time doing it myself saves me a lot of money. If you are getting a first dog do factor in the expense of puppy training and continuing that training for a while. I give Teddy a Cockapoo type trim and people often say is he a Cockapoo and I always answer no he’s a Poopoo! I’ve also had owners of Cockapoos ask me about him. When I say he’s a poodle they say oh he’s so gorgeous and I think so why didn’t you buy a poodle 🙄. Such a shame they are crossed with everything as they are wonderful dogs.  Another thing to bear in mind is that most poodles have a fading gene so Cockapoos May be affected by this too. I’ve seen quite a few red Cockapoos end up the colour of a Teddy. Breeders sometimes charge a fortune for the popular fox red/red and they can often fade to apricot. Go Poodles!! 😀🐩
		
Click to expand...

Are you based in Sussex by any chance?  If so, I think I may have met you as I met someone with a very similar dog who used the term poo-poo in the same way!
I was going to suggest a bichon frise as well, they are non-shedding and great dogs.


----------



## Bellasophia (13 September 2020)

I have had standard poodles since 2000.My third now lives with a mini schnauzer
In brief..each of my three poodles have been from different  breeders and been so different in temperament they could have been different breeds..
The first we imported from  UK.Pick bitch,kept back by breeder to show....high prey drive,very high strung,even jumped my 1.5m fence to chase my neighbours cat ( and not to say hi) .Said dog was seizure prone and noise sensitive...she lived to 13.
The second came from Germany,we flew to collect her in Vienna..she was such a steady,working type we rarely used a lead out on the fields,she would stay close,had zero prey drive,and was very much a one man dog.She didn’t care for children,just her mom,me. She was the dog of my life,so faithful,intuitive,calm and steady.Her health was a disaster..low immune system( tested) low thyroid,SIBO,chronic colitis and  so on.
Finally my Swedish import ,a beautiful ,friendly boy who epitomizes the essence of a bright ,social,energetic ,healthy poodle.
  ALL require a huge amount of grooming even in sporting clip.If they get wet,the “underfur “will mat if not blow dried and brushed.
they are a sporting breed requiring a good run every day..mine all had two hours a day,split into morning and evening walks,plus the usual outings to the shops,markets etc which they all enjoyed.
If you live in the country Id choose a different breed ,avoiding the wool coat.
  In contrast,my schnauzer is a perfect dog in both town and country..it’s wire coat( which I strip every ten days) is water repellent and resistant.
She’s a tough character,but is not phased by gunshots( hunters) Tractors,speeding cyclists,etc that we encounter daily.
This is a loyal serious breed requiring a firm training as a pup,lots of socialization,but you get out what you put in.


----------



## scats (13 September 2020)

Amymay said:



View attachment 54967


They’re perfect 💕
		
Click to expand...

I love Bichon's.  What a gorgeous picture x


----------



## satinbaze (13 September 2020)

A friend of mine is a part time groomer and it takes her 3 times as long to groom her ex’s cocker x poodle than it does her Scottie in a full show coat. The poodle crosses coats mat very very easily often requiring a full shave. A number of groomers I know actually refuse to groom poodle crosses as the coats are such a nightmare. A full poodle coat is easier to manage


----------



## scats (13 September 2020)

satinbaze said:



			A friend of mine is a part time groomer and it takes her 3 times as long to groom her ex’s cocker x poodle than it does her Scottie in a full show coat. The poodle crosses coats mat very very easily often requiring a full shave. A number of groomers I know actually refuse to groom poodle crosses as the coats are such a nightmare. A full poodle coat is easier to manage
		
Click to expand...

The problem with a lot of poodle cross owners is that they don’t brush their dogs properly.  The trouble with the combination coats is that the wool part is often lying closer to the skin.  You need to line brush them, but most people run a brush over the top layer and think their dog is knot free.  Once they matts have formed to that extent, the only solution is to shave them down to get the blade between the skin and the Matt.  I always say to cockerpoo owners, if they want a nice ‘fluffy’ cut, they need to be able to get a comb through the whole coat at all times.
One of the worst is matted ears, because you have to be so careful when you remove the matts that haematomas don’t form as the blood rushes back in.  Owners just don’t realise these things can occur as a result of leaving coats to matt.


----------



## Bellasophia (13 September 2020)

Scats.So true.....that “skim brushover  “is the Crunch factor..the owner thinks they brush everyday and are flummoxed that their dog has mats..
I say ,first large  Slicker brush,then fine Slicker brush,then a greyhound comb that should glide through the coat at this point.

satinblaze..Agree..
I definitely spend 3x longer brushing through my standard poodle as opposed to my schnauzer.
When we are in full tick season,my st poodle can have 20 live ticks on his coat..the schnauzer nil..I read that dogs such a ridgebacks have such tough skin ticks don’t attach..I think the schnauzer ,as a rustic dog,may have their advantage..(both dogs have frontline treatment ,I’m talking about fresh,live acquisition) .


I didn’t give a choice of breeds for O.P...so they would be..
border terrier..Jack Russell..mini schnauzer..Manchester terrier..labrador( not working line).


----------



## Me_and_Horses (13 September 2020)

Thanks everyone for your replies, we definitely looking into getting a poodle but my family have to stupidest prejudice against poodles because of the haircut that some people give them. I am trying to explain that you don't have to give them that haircut, and that they are amazing, intelligent, friendly, fun dogs, but it might take a bit to win them over. I'm definitely getting there though! Again, thank you for your help!


----------



## palo1 (13 September 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			I've met a lot of very very sweet and trainable cockerpoos/oodles/etc  but none of them have been particularly calm or low maintenance...  poodles and spaniels are active working breeds that needs input... a cross will not miraculously be an easy going family dog.  I think toy breeds get hugely overlooked in favour of the poodle crosses and it's a shame because the very purpose of the toy breeds is to be exactly that ideal companion dog that everyone with a busy life is after!
		
Click to expand...

There are some fabulous toy breeds too.  I do think that a decently bred dog is more likely to do what it says on the tin than a cross bred.  I would always think about a pure-bred before a doodle cross unless I had all day to train and exercise one.  But I would rather have a pure bred poodle or cocker in any case!!


----------



## palo1 (13 September 2020)

ps.  My Irish terrier doesn't shed, is an utterly adorable clown in bright ginger and has the most divine temperament.  He has been a doddle to train (basic stuff). Not everyone's cup of tea of course but some of the rarer native breeds are totally wonderful and need a bit of support.  There is a lovely breed to suit almost every situation and whilst a doodle type might be very appealing, you may well be better off and more suited to a super pure breed.


----------



## Steerpike (13 September 2020)

My poodle definitely doesn't have a fancy cut, he's clipped all over with shorter ears than most poodles and his head is about an inch and a half long same as his tail maybe a bit longer, much easier to maintain especially in winter.


----------



## oldie48 (13 September 2020)

Well if we are going beyond the poodle xs, what about a Border Terrier? We had one as our first dog and are now on our third, although they have all had their own personalities, ours have been good with other dogs, Stan has very good recall because I put the work in, is friendly and outgoing but not too in your face and tbh is in my eyes, just perfect.


----------



## [139672] (13 September 2020)

JennBags said:



			Are you based in Sussex by any chance?  If so, I think I may have met you as I met someone with a very similar dog who used the term poo-poo in the same way!
I was going to suggest a bichon frise as well, they are non-shedding and great dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am. I go to SCDT 😀🐩


----------



## [139672] (13 September 2020)

Me_and_Horses said:



			Thanks everyone for your replies, we definitely looking into getting a poodle but my family have to stupidest prejudice against poodles because of the haircut that some people give them. I am trying to explain that you don't have to give them that haircut, and that they are amazing, intelligent, friendly, fun dogs, but it might take a bit to win them over. I'm definitely getting there though! Again, thank you for your help!
		
Click to expand...

Shame they can’t meet Teddy, they’d probably change their mind 😀. He had a lovely time.in the pub on Saturday night, getting lots of attention as people walked past.


----------



## JennBags (14 September 2020)

LR said:



			Yes I am. I go to SCDT 😀🐩
		
Click to expand...

Well how funny, it must have been you I met!  Can't remember when or where though.


----------



## [139672] (14 September 2020)

JennBags said:



			Well how funny, it must have been you I met!  Can't remember when or where though.
		
Click to expand...

Would you have been walking the dogs in the photo?  I don’t remember seeing them. May see you around again sometime. I live in Chi


----------

